# Variable steuern



## e-fabri (1 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin momentan am erstellen einer anwenderdefinierten Seite für eine Simtic S7-300 CPU315. 

Teil des Quelltextes:
<!--AWP_In_Variable Name='"x"' -->

<form method="post" action="">
<input type="submit" value="y">
<input type="hidden" name='"x"' size="20" value="1">
</form></p>

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Die variable x muss beim drücken der Schaltfläche y entweder von null auf eins wechseln oder von eins auf null. Wie löse ich das?

Oder gibt es sogar eine möglichkeit, dass die variable x nach drücken der Schaltfläche y kurz den wert eins annimmt und dan wieder null ist (wie ein taster)?

Vielen dank für eure Antworten.

Gruss 
e-fabri


----------



## Corosop15 (1 April 2011)

Du brauchst nicht jedesmal bei einer Frage zwei Threads aufmachen, einer jeweils reicht.


----------



## Ralle (1 April 2011)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Du brauchst nicht jedesmal bei einer Frage zwei Threads aufmachen, einer jeweils reicht.



Schon geklärt.


----------

